# Impossible to reach the url packages



## stc (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello, I'm a newbie with FreeBSD, I have installed it (9.1 release) on an old PC. I have a problem with pkg_add, I tried two URLs with no success: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pubs/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release/Latest/ and ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pubs/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-stable/Latest/ with no success.

I'd like to know a correct URL, I also want to know where to declare the PACKAGESITE variable in order not to redeclare it each time.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## stc (Feb 23, 2013)

Finally *I* traced whe path of ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/ and *I* found this available path :

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pubs/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/


----------



## fonz (Feb 23, 2013)

stc said:
			
		

> Finally i[red]I[/red] traced whe[red]the[/red] path of ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/ and i[red]I[/red] found this available path :
> 
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pubs/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/


It's still incorrect: change pubs into pub.

In order to have the PACKAGESITE environment variable set, put the following in /root/.cshrc:
	
	



```
setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/
```
If at all possible, instead of using the main FTP site, use a mirror near you.


----------



## stc (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok, thanks a lot.


----------

